# Buttons wieder verschwinden lassen im applet



## Bruegge (10. Feb 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes gemacht:
Ein Applet auf dem diverse Buttons und Textfelder sind.
In diese Felder soll man gewisse daten eingeben. Nach der Eingabe drückt man auf einen der buttons
und es sollen alle Buttons und Textfelder verschwinden (hierzu habe ich einfach alle .setVisible(false) gesetzt).
Die sind jetzt auch alle verschwunden (hinterlassen nur ein anderes grau). Nun soll ein Kreis gezeichnet werden, allerdings genau da, wo vorher die textfelder und buttons waren...  nur es scheint als liegen die textfelder und buttons noch da wo sie sind und man kann dort nicht zeichnen!!! Ich hab es auch schon mit repaint(); versucht, geht aber nicht.

Das zeichnen von kreisen an anderen stellen funktioniert wunderbar, nur nicht da, wo vorher die buttons waren ... 


Auf welche art und weise kann man die Buttons und Textfelder "verschwinden" lassen ???

Danke für eure Hilfe, 

MFG
Christian


----------



## Spacerat (10. Feb 2005)

Zum hinzufügen eines Buttons benutzt man irgendwann im Code "add((Button) button);". Mit "remove((Button) button);" kann man diesen, vorrausgesetzt "button" zeigt immer noch auf denselben, wieder entfernen. Wurde in "button" jedoch bereits ein weiterer Knopf definiert kommt man um "getComponents()" bzw. "getComponentAt()" nicht herum.


----------



## Bruegge (10. Feb 2005)

super, es klappt einwandfrei, danke sehr!


----------

